# crotalus atrox



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

pics taken on mobile phone


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

oh yeah! i remember those guys!:no1:

... i just have those timbers here... i never did like them... i wish easterns were here... 

a wonderful thing you have there.... the apex of snake evolution... rattlers have all the bells and whistles.:2thumb:


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

HABU said:


> oh yeah! i remember those guys!:no1:
> 
> ... i just have those timbers here... i never did like them... i wish easterns were here...
> 
> a wonderful thing you have there.... the apex of snake evolution... rattlers have all the bells and whistles.:2thumb:


thanks habu she is one of my most favs , couldn't be without her she is so so easy going and such a pleasure to work with she's one of those you just wish you could touch and trust just the once but can't see it ever happening


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

mark elliott said:


> thanks habu she is one of my most favs , couldn't be without her she is so so easy going and such a pleasure to work with she's one of those you just wish you could touch and trust just the once but can't see it ever happening


 yes, i know what you mean... i've free handled a couple things but it just isn't worth the risk... they pack such a punch... two species really get me trembling... the mojave and the eastern diamondback... those guys always make my adrenaline go off the charts... my experience with hots is so limited... i've only had or caught a few species.... the easterns really get me focused though... they don't play...


... your western is really nicely patterned... some like timbers can be butt-ugly...

... a fine example you have there... it looks well cared for...:no1:


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

HABU said:


> yes, i know what you mean... i've free handled a couple things but it just isn't worth the risk... they pack such a punch... two species really get me trembling... the mojave and the eastern diamondback... those guys always make my adrenaline go off the charts... my experience with hots is so limited... i've only had or caught a few species.... the easterns really get me focused though... they don't play...
> 
> 
> ... your western is really nicely patterned... some like timbers can be butt-ugly...
> ...


 i can only do my best and my animals come first mate and i have a mojave coming in 2 weeks time . have already seen him and can't wait to get him home


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

What I don't understand is why people go to all the trouble of getting a DWA and then get C. atrox....... boggles my mind. 

GB


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

50%man50%biscuit said:


> What I don't understand is why people go to all the trouble of getting a DWA and then get C. atrox....... boggles my mind.
> 
> GB


Do you not like rattlers?


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

I think they are as good as most snakes, caught my first rattlers when I was 10, but seriously, there are some amazing venomous on the market, so to get something a bit more interesting would be my personal aim. C atrox just isn't a challenge other than the fact that it's venomous.
I would rather keep a challenging non-hot, but since all the effort has been invested to get a DWA......Loving the Atheris btw so not slagging the keeper at all.

GB


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice snake mate, really like rattlers!


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

50%man50%biscuit said:


> What I don't understand is why people go to all the trouble of getting a DWA and then get C. atrox....... boggles my mind.
> 
> GB


WDB Rattlesnakes are interesting snakes in their own right. Yes they are quite a common captive over here in the UK and with good reason and I would have to disagree with your comments about them being non-challenging. I've had my WDB since he was 8 weeks old and he was possibly the most flighty juvenile I have ever worked with compared to baby Lanceheads that I also keep that when hooked out of their tubs will remain calm and motionless on the floor.
And lets not forget the incredibly nasty venom that WDB's have and their willingness to strike.

I'm assuming from your later posts that your American? You said that you had caught WDB's when you were a child? Well you were very lucky to have had those experiances, I'm envious I must admitt, so don't be too surprised when us Britts love keeping WDB's because too us they are just as exotic as any other venomous snake on the market.

My male WDB is approaching 3 years of age now and is starting to become quite impressive in size, and personally I couldn't imagine my collection without him. I only want one example of Crotalus in my small collection (I have 8 vipers in total) and have kept Urocoans, Mojave's and Blacktails in the past but Crotalus atrox is definately the most interesting and the most beautiful to me.
Saying that I have yet to come across Timbers and Eastern Diamond Back's, members of Crotalus that I also would like to keep one day.

On a final note, lets all try to rmember that ALL snakes that we keep in captivity are fascinating and wonderfull to the individual keeper and there's no such thing as non-interesting snake.


----------



## Nismo75 (Mar 23, 2009)

Gorgeous looking snake you've got mate. Rattlers are definitely my favourite snakes. If i had a dwa, i would get crotalus atrox and adamanteus for sure. The easterns are well impressive!!!!


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Nice addition, Mark. Now when are you getting yo ass over the bridge to Gods own country.... I can see me visiting you a lot... LOL
Best of luck with your new found passion


----------



## squishy (Apr 9, 2009)

What a Gorgeous snake. 
C. Atrox has got to be one of my favorite snakes and i have no idea why either.


----------



## ltbooth (May 3, 2008)

mark elliott said:


> i can only do my best and my animals come first mate and i have a mojave coming in 2 weeks time . have already seen him and can't wait to get him home


i saw the mojave yesterday lovely snake but would never own one myself.


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

mark elliott said:


> thanks habu she is one of my most favs , couldn't be without her she is so so easy going and such a pleasure to work with she's one of those you just wish you could touch and trust just the once but can't see it ever happening


She??? are you sure about that look more like a male to me


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

Jabba the mentor said:


> She??? are you sure about that look more like a male to me


 not 100% sure but have been told by a very experianced man that its more likely a female . can i ask what makes you think it's a male ?


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

SW-morelia said:


> Nice addition, Mark. Now when are you getting yo ass over the bridge to Gods own country.... I can see me visiting you a lot... LOL
> Best of luck with your new found passion


 have got a house lined up mate and it's sold subject to contract so shouldn't be long


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

there are so, so many species of rattlesnake... one could devote an entire collection to them... i'm not sure any zoo has them all...

... then you have the south and central american species... whoa?

EasternDiamondbacks.Com Other Rattlesnake Species


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

HABU said:


> there are so, so many species of rattlesnake... one could devote an entire collection to them... i'm not sure any zoo has them all...
> 
> ... then you have the south and central american species... whoa?
> 
> EasternDiamondbacks.Com Other Rattlesnake Species


 just had an unrelated pair of cb 08 crotalus viridis viridis delivered last night mate will get some pics soon


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

lovely snake mate.. I have caught and kept a few Vipera ammodytes and simply love them to bits. Where I live DWA doesn't exist as such  Venomous snakes are a part of our everyday life although not as potent as rattlers the horned nose vipers of Greece have been known to pack a nasty punch.


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

mark elliott said:


> not 100% sure but have been told by a very experianced man that its more likely a female . can i ask what makes you think it's a male ?


It looks like a very long tail for a female in that first pic. Any chance of a better tail shot?


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

Jabba the mentor said:


> It looks like a very long tail for a female in that first pic. Any chance of a better tail shot?



















any good mate ?


----------



## Jabba the mentor (Nov 13, 2008)

Ah well now it looks female sorry :blush:


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

Jabba the mentor said:


> Ah well now it looks female sorry :blush:


no prob mate thanks anyway


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Lovely snake!!!!! WDB's are on my list when I finally get a DWA!!!!


----------

